# Online Credit Card Payments Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/9/17)

Online credit card facilities are back  www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Awesome. thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/9/17)

Bwahahaha!

I carefully constructed an elaborate story to hide a purchase a while ago... Sadly the vendor wrote their name in permanent marker on the courier bag which I didn't notice, but my wife did!

At least CC spendings I was a little more practiced in hiding!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/9/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Online credit card facilities are back  www.sirvape.co.za
> 
> View attachment 107620



Glad to hear CC payments are back. Earning eBucks is my motivation - my wife encourages my Vape budget - it keeps me from smoking. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

